# Eagle Cuda 168 - good or bad?



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with this entry-level sounder which is currently on sale in Kmart for only $139. I'm only new to kayaking and don't want to spend a lot on a fish finder as it will be mainly used in the estuaries initially. I've read some pretty good things about this little unit for the price.

Mani features I would use it for are:
* water depth
* water temp
* underwater structures
* spotting the odd fish or school of fish

Water depth mainly less than 10 metres.

Thanks in advance

Marty


----------



## whoohoo (Feb 3, 2006)

Marty, I have a cuda 168 and am more than happy with it. I've had mine for about 2 years and haven't had an ounce of trouble.

It will meet all the requirements that you listed. A big plus is its narrow width which is great for getting in and out of the yak


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

I've had one for about a year and no problems


----------



## DougOut (Dec 31, 2006)

the 168....go for it... especially at that price... you won't do better 8) 
I've had surf breaking over the top of it ...hosed it down...WD40'd the conections when done and 
not an ounce of complaint from it...buy one now before the price goes back up 8) 
my 2 cents :lol:


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

i got the 242 for $209 which has a slightly better resolution and its been good although i dont get arches(which upsets me  ) no matter how much i play with the settings...... good detail of the bottom tho,and very simple menu.


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Happy with the 168 except for the temp, but feel that is because I have installed with through hull trannie and get a false reading.

Thats a good price mate


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

I use an 168 and its a great little unit, the transducer is excellent but the resolution of the screen lacks some detail a expensive sounder will give you.

I have mine mounted in hull on one yak and external on the other and the water temp works fine when in the water, for an in hull install just turn the temp off. Mine will pick up my jig head with a small sp under the yak so they read quite well.

Turn the fish id off and stand around in a BCF watching the video one day, when the sounder video comes on it will give you some good insite into how to read them properly.

good luck with it

Cheers Dave


----------



## HiRAEdd (Nov 12, 2005)

I've had one for ages, I'm very happy with it. It did take some time to get the read out correct and showing arches and yes, if you install in the hull, the temperature read out is useless. I've been submerged on a surf launch and had waves break over me numerous times and I've never had a problem with it.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have the the Cuda 242 (well actually have 2 - one for the stinkboat and one for the yak)

They are identical to the 168 except 242 has higher resolution (as i think has already been mentioned).

I picked up a 168 for $139 at Tuggeranong Kmart this morning - same transducer as the 242 so will mount the transducer in the little fella's new hobie Sport (currently firmly strapped to Santa's sleigh) so that I can use either one of my 242's or the 168 in the Sport when I take it up into the tight rivers/creeks chasing Bass & Bream.

Have not had an issue with either of my 242's - would imagine that the 168 would be the same. I should think that for $139 they are pretty good value even if the resolution is a little on the chunky side. I think it would be great for river/estuary work. Drop offs & depth are still easily identified regardless of resolution.

However if fishing open waters.....the better resolution would be an advantage if trying to determine reef or bottom type in deep water.....or identifying schools of fish 30ft below.

Cheers,

Bart70


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

karnage said:


> i dont get arches(which upsets me  ) no matter how much i play with the settings..


Check your PMs


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Mine works fine. I've got a Lowrance on my stinkboat, held the Cuda next to it and they're identical units with different names on them. Just a bit of badge engineering to sell them at K Mart I expect.


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

Lazybugger said:


> Just to confirm, I took the Kmart brochure into Amart and they honoured there 10% price discount so picked one up for $125.


I was gonna do the same but the Amart I went to didnt stock them and I could not be bothered waiting to order one in.

If you have a local Amart that stocks them is an even better bargain though!

Bart70


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Marty,

I've got a Cude 168 on my Outback and it's been quite good. The only thing extra I'd want from the sounder is more resolution (ie. a clearer picture or more detail of what the structure below is). I previously had a Humminbird Piranha Max10, whuich gave me excellent detail. I could easily see weed structure and definition, which the Cuda 168 doesn't show as well. But it's about value for money. If I replace the 168 I will definitely gop for the 242 I think - just for the extra resolution of picture.

Dodge, Re the water temp reading. I've noticed with my Cuda 168 that it can take over an hour to show a real temp because I have it suck inside the yak. I've also noticed that on hot sunny days the temp reading is higher because it's inside the yak and is affected by increased air temp inside the hull.

Cheers, Pete


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Gigantor said:


> Dodge, Re the water temp reading.


 Pete, yes useless for through hull in my opinion and turned mine my reading off after only one trip, and is the only failing with inside trannie [which I prefer]..I now carry a small beer temp thermometer and just dip in the water when the mood strikes, and happy with that for my purposes


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

Mmmmmmmm? Beer thermometer? Good idea.

Of course you'll need to accompany it with a lager or 2 for it to work properly right?

Pete


----------

